# PJ power cord extension



## Mixmaster C (Jan 27, 2012)

First of all, thanks you guys on here for recommending the paint for my PJ screen. I have my epson 8350 mounted on the ceiling but my power cord can't reach the closest electrical outlet and I want to know if I can use an extension. Also, with all this new receivers that's out with hdmi connection instead of RCA inputs, how can I connect my audio inputs with the video going to the pj? Thanks


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

As long as the extension cord is of a large enough diameter for the current draw you will be OK.

The video going to the PJ would be a separate cable to feed the video signal. How the audio is connected depends on your audio equipment.


----------



## Mixmaster C (Jan 27, 2012)

Alright, thanx


----------

